# V8 sitting for years... what do I do?



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Change oils, rebuild carb, tune up,new tires and drive...if the engine is still free


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Squirt some penetrating oil in the cylinders. I think they have an oil called Miracle Oil. Maybe let it set for a few days. If necessary, work the engine loose with a pull handle on the crankshaft pulley until it turns freely with the plugs removed so there is no compression making it easier for the engine to turn.


----------



## usnomad (Nov 8, 2011)

*more???*

ok... thanks, but what about the gas, fuel lines, filter, etc.?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Drain the gas a much as you can and dilute with new. New filter. If the fuel lines aren't leaking no need to mess with them. How was it stored inside or outside. Make sure you press the brakes good and hard to make sure no lines are rusted bad and will blow when you try to stop.


----------



## usnomad (Nov 8, 2011)

*stored outside.*

Unfortunately... it was stored outside!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That sucks...good luck on the project check over the under side and all brake components closely.may have to replace the fuel tank if it's all rust inside. Pack wheel bearings


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

After that many years, sitting outside, you're probably looking at a complete rebuild.


----------



## usnomad (Nov 8, 2011)

*thanks... any more info?*

thanks everyone... if you get any more thoughts I'd appreciate it if you can let me know... I'll be checking back.

is there something I can put in the gas tank to clean it out, provided it's not rusted?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

usnomad said:


> thanks everyone... if you get any more thoughts I'd appreciate it if you can let me know... I'll be checking back.
> 
> is there something I can put in the gas tank to clean it out, provided it's not rusted?


All bets are off with this one.

If this were my car I'd probably start by get a socket on the crank-shaft bolt & seeing if the engine will turn over. If yes, I'd disconnect the fuel line at the carb, put in a battery & see if it'd turn over. If yes, see if there is spark as it turns over. If it has spark, dribble some gas in the carb & see if it fires. It's kind of a "see what happens if..." sort of thing.

It's kind of a set-by-step thing. Again, I think you're looking at a complete rebuild, and that's going to take a lot of time, work and money. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

On a service call some years ago I came across an old Oldsmobile Delta 88, 305 V8, that had been used as storage outside in a lot. Customer wanted it gone and I wanted it, just because I guess. Said he used to start it and she would run perfectly many many years ago but it's been sitting for the last four or five, since the lot was re-paved and the complex asked him to move it for that. He did and put it right back after the fact. Told me to just take it.

I towed it over to my place and began to drop the gas tank and realized it may not be worth it to invest the effort. The tank was about a third full from sitting over the years still. I added one fresh, new gallon and let it sit overnight. Cranked right over the next day, ran and drove like brand new. 

Sold it a week later for $650.


----------



## usnomad (Nov 8, 2011)

*fuel and tank issues...*

Doc (and everyone else),

Did you drain the tank? Use any additive? Replace the tank? Doesn't fuel go bad and sometimes jel after so long? If the tank is empty and has no fuel, is there a chance of rust?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

usnomad said:


> Doc (and everyone else),
> 
> Did you drain the tank? Use any additive? Replace the tank? Doesn't fuel go bad and sometimes jel after so long? If the tank is empty and has no fuel, is there a chance of rust?


That all depends on the condition of the gas in the tank, and the condition of the tank - something nobody knows without actually being there.

At the very least, it probably wouldn't hurt to siphon as much gas as possible out of the tank, then drop in a couple gallons of fresh. See what happens.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

If the engine turns over by hand, check the oil level. If ok disable the electrical system so you will not get spark and the engine will not start. Crank the engine with the starter for 30-45 seconds at a time, resting 1 minute between attempts. Repeat 4-5 times.

All of the oil is in the pan and this should prime the pump and circulate the oil.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From the looks of your screen name, if you really do have a "Nomad" you are very lucky. I hope this is alright to post here: Being as you have a "Chevy muscle car" I highly recommend that you look into a website: www.ChevyTalk.com. I also have two older Chevy's and this is an excellent site for asking any question and to get great advice.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I've had Chevy 350 engines in vehicles sitting around outside for over 10 years and just put in a battery, a shot of gas down the carb and start right up and run fine. Make sure you check that it turns over freely first.


----------



## jacksdad (Nov 9, 2011)

The fuel will have gone bad a long time ago - it only takes a year if no additives (like Stabil) were added, and even then you're only good for a couple of years. Don't bother with a carb rebuild, but tap (not whack) the float bowl to unstick the float and valve. You need to either drain the fuel from the tank (I'm sure the carb's been dry for a long time), or if there's only a small amount in the tank, dilute it with at least the same amount or more. 
The oil drained out of the bearings, lifters, and bores a long time ago, and what's in the pan is long past it's expiration date. Drain the oil, screw on a new filter, and as someone else mentioned, pull the plugs and squirt some oil down the bores (MMO, WD40,fresh motor oil). With the plugs still out, throw in a new battery and crank it over. If you have an oil pressure gauge, crank it until it starts to read and then another ten seconds or so. If you don't have a gauge, you might want to pop a valve cover and have someone hit the key until you see oil in the top end. Don't crank too long - you'll burn out the starter motor. Being VERY CAREFUL about fuel and stray sparks, you might as well take this opportunity to disconnect the fuel line from the carb and clear the old fuel out of the line at the same time so you're starting with fresh. 
Clean and gap the plugs, check the points if it has them, clean out the distributor cap, and give it (and your plug leads) a wipe down and a squirt of WD40, pour a little fuel into the carb and see if she'll start. It's possible a piston ring may be seized. If you have a miss (or it's burning more oil than when it was parked) that doesn't seem to be a lead, plug, etc, and the cooling system is up to par, get it hot and it may free it up. 
Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Had a customer give me a 55 Buick that had been sitting for 5 years. Towed it home, put in a battery, gas down the carb and it started. Ran fine until I sold it a few months later.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

usnomad said:


> Doc (and everyone else),
> 
> Did you drain the tank? Use any additive? Replace the tank? Doesn't fuel go bad and sometimes jel after so long? If the tank is empty and has no fuel, is there a chance of rust?


 
No, I didn't drain the gas in any way. Nor did I pour any down the carb. I guess the one new gallon of petrol I put in mixed with the old stuff that was in the tank and made it potent again. 

I didn't lube the motor or do any of the things suggested by others on here so far. Ignorance more than anything but even though it could be said that they just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

It would be best to pull the plugs and fill the cylinders with marvel mystery oil. Let it sit for a day and then turn the engine by hand (socket on crankshaft). Throw all of the gas away. What you had in there is mostly water and some petroleum distillates. Mixing wont help it. After 10 years of sitting outside, you are looking at some major work and $$$....


----------

